# Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Pregnancy



## Hyleigh (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi, 
I have a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel female named Lacy we had her mated and she was 7 weeks Tuesday, but she isn’t really getting that big around he belly and I was wondering if this is normal as I have read on websites we’re its mainly the 7th and 8th week they really start showing, she was only a small cavalier and she is 3 years old. 
I have seen some changes through the weeks.
1. Her teats have grown.(Not that much though)
2.She is very protective of me and hates it when I go out of the house.
3.She was super skinny before for a cav but she has put on some weight.
4.She hates it when you pick her up, she kinda growls at you.
5. She was very very active before and loved to go outside now she prefers to stay inside and sleep.
6. She goes crazy for treats, like I’ve never seen her like that before and eats it as quick as she can.
Hope you can help, thank you.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Have you had her scanned?

Some bitches do not show until the end of pregnancy, particularly if they're carrying a small litter.

How many times was she mated, was there a tie and is the stud dog proven?

I really hope she has been health tested and the stud dog too.


----------



## Hyleigh (Dec 20, 2017)

Sweety said:


> Have you had her scanned?
> 
> Some bitches do not show until the end of pregnancy, particularly if they're carrying a small litter.
> 
> ...


Yes she was mated twice with a healthy stud dog and we have all the health certificates and she was tested and ha health check, we booked for a scan a 5 weeks but they had to cancel it and there's only 2 weeks left so we have decided to leave it another week to see if we see any other sight I not then we will book her in again. Thanks.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It's recommended that CKCS are not bred until five years of age with regards to the heart scheme.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

You may not see any signs.

I bred PRTs and my bitches often showed nothing until their last week.

Is she losing coat around her teats?

In case she is pregnant, do you have her on a good quality, complete puppy food and has she been wormed?


----------



## Hyleigh (Dec 20, 2017)

She is nealy 4, January. Yeah she is on high end puppy food and she has been wormed.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

If she isn't showing, it may be that she is carrying a small litter or that she is carrying them high. The last couple of weeks is when you really begin to see the difference as the puppies begin to grow, so I suspect that she will begin to become more rounded in the next few days if she is pregnant. I do notice mine get a bit more clingy in the final weeks and their energy level naturally decreases so those may be good signs that you are getting. And the going crazy for treats ....my Cavvie did the same when she was pregnant!

I wish you and Lacy well 

J


----------



## Hyleigh (Dec 20, 2017)

Thank you all so much, I’m really excited now, can’t wait to see them if she is pregnate !


----------



## Hyleigh (Dec 20, 2017)

I sadly have to say we think Lacey is having a ghost pregnancy, but we will no for sure Tuesday.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hyleigh said:


> Hi,
> I have a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel female named Lacy we had her mated and she was 7 weeks Tuesday, but she isn't really getting that big around he belly and I was wondering if this is normal as I have read on websites we're its mainly the 7th and 8th week they really start showing, she was only a small cavalier and she is 3 years old.
> I have seen some changes through the weeks.
> 1. Her teats have grown.(Not that much though)
> ...


Did you have her scanned or a relaxin pregnancy test, from your post I'm assuming likely not, that is the only real way to usually tell for sure and both are usually carried out on or around day 28 of pregnancy.

The problem is that a phantom pregnancy can show all the signs of a real pregnancy, increased appetite and weight gain, enlarged teats, changes in behaviour also often occur like being clingy, vocal or some can even get quite aggressive or guarding at times .Some will even get fixated on inanimate objects often toys and treat them like puppies, and even go on to start nesting and producing milk, So from her behaviour and the changes you have listed you cant really tell from that alone. It sounds like you probably need a vet visit to confirm if she is pregnant or not for sure, assuming you haven't done so already.


----------



## Hyleigh (Dec 20, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Did you have her scanned or a relaxin pregnancy test, from your post I'm assuming likely not, that is the only real way to usually tell for sure and both are usually carried out on or around day 28 of pregnancy.
> 
> The problem is that a phantom pregnancy can show all the signs of a real pregnancy, increased appetite and weight gain, enlarged teats, changes in behaviour also often occur like being clingy, vocal or some can even get quite aggressive or guarding at times .Some will even get fixated on inanimate objects often toys and treat them like puppies, and even go on to start nesting and producing milk, So from her behaviour and the changes you have listed you cant really tell from that alone. It sounds like you probably need a vet visit to confirm if she is pregnant or not for sure, assuming you haven't done so already.


She should be giving birth Tuesday if she is pregnate but she isn't firm around the tummy, unless she is holding them high up, but we have anything set up anyway.


----------



## BRIANNA MOORE (Jan 10, 2018)

So were there puppies?


----------

